# New shipment of Berghia Nudibranch, Tisbe Copepods, Designer Clownfish. List is in



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*New shipment of Berghia Nudibranch $29.99 each, Tisbe Copepods $29.99 each, Designer Clownfish List below 
*
*Black Ocellaris

Premium Snowflake

Flurry

Blacker Ice

Gladiator

Premium Picasso

Picasso

Gold X Lighting Marron

Orchid Dottyback

Berghia Nudibranch

Tisbe Copepods *


----------

